# Correct tools to use for my dog?



## EtherealJane (May 31, 2010)

I adopted Wesley in May, and I'm still not entirely sure how to best care for his grooming needs in between visits. I do keep his nails filed with a dremmel, but the hair between his pads seems to grow fast, and I'm not sure that waiting for the groomer to take care of it every 2 months is ideal (the groomer said a visit every 2 months is what she'd recommend...). I don't have any scissors or blades or anything--which type of tool is best to keep the hair between the pads and on the top of his feet under control?

Also, how should I best care for the rest of his coat? I have a comb, but I'm not even sure it's a good one/the right one. Part of the problem is that Wesley is a mixed breed of some kind, so his coat is sort of a mystery. Supposedly, he's a Westie/poodle mix, but I'm honestly not sure.

A few photos, a week or two after he'd been groomed:


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

Well I would suggest a slicker. That should help quite a bit. 
I also use a little triangle slicker behind the ears to prevent any matting. The triangle one you can see what I mean on my grooming box thread.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Yep. A slicker, and a greyhound comb. Brush first, then comb. You can get a cordless clipper with an adjustable blade to keep up with pads and sanitary areas. There are many to choose from, ranging in price. I like the Bravura or Arco, but for what you are needing, a cheaper trimmer will work just fine.


----------



## EtherealJane (May 31, 2010)

Thanks for all the help!  For the slicker and the greyhoud comb, do brands matter? I'd like to get decent quality stuff that will last. I may not be able to get everything now including the clippers, but I'd rather have good stuff than stuff I may have to replace.

I'm pretty ignorant about grooming clippers. When you say adjustable blade, does that mean the clippers will come with several blades that I can swap out? If so, what kind of blade/size should I get for the pads and sanitary areas?

Sorry I'm asking so many questions--just one more! Is there a video I can watch about how to use the clippers in between the pads? I want to do a good job and make sure I don't hurt my dog. Thanks again SO much for all the help and advice!


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

EtherealJane said:


> Thanks for all the help!  For the slicker and the greyhoud comb, do brands matter? I'd like to get decent quality stuff that will last. I may not be able to get everything now including the clippers, but I'd rather have good stuff than stuff I may have to replace.
> 
> I'm pretty ignorant about grooming clippers. When you say adjustable blade, does that mean the clippers will come with several blades that I can swap out? If so, what kind of blade/size should I get for the pads and sanitary areas?
> 
> Sorry I'm asking so many questions--just one more! Is there a video I can watch about how to use the clippers in between the pads? I want to do a good job and make sure I don't hurt my dog. Thanks again SO much for all the help and advice!


Slicker and comb brands don't matter. Petedge carries a variety of both, as well as clippers/trimmers. The adjustable blades are a single blade, that is for what is called a trimmer, rather than a "clipper". There is a lever to adjust thru usually 5 lengths, but all are short...generally, the sizes are 9,10,15,30 and 40. I use the 40 for pads, and the 10 for sanitary areas. I have a video of how to shave pads on a golden's feet (all breeds are the same technique), just google "Graco2200" videos on youtube.


----------



## EtherealJane (May 31, 2010)

Graco22 said:


> Slicker and comb brands don't matter. Petedge carries a variety of both, as well as clippers/trimmers. The adjustable blades are a single blade, that is for what is called a trimmer, rather than a "clipper". There is a lever to adjust thru usually 5 lengths, but all are short...generally, the sizes are 9,10,15,30 and 40. I use the 40 for pads, and the 10 for sanitary areas. I have a video of how to shave pads on a golden's feet (all breeds are the same technique), just google "Graco2200" videos on youtube.


Thank you so much! That's really helpful! I'm glad I'll be able to keep up those things at home


----------



## Yvonne (Aug 6, 2010)

I would not clipper him if you have a regular groomer. A slicker is fine for daily brushing but be mindful of how hard you use it as it can give brush burn. A little hair sticking out from paw pads is fine it shouldnt be bothered unless in that time gets 2 or 3 inches but I doubt it will. If you must trim the pad hairs I do not suggest an mature try cut in between pads juts trim off a little of the length flush with the pads holding the toes together so the pads are not separated.


----------

